# [clavier bluetooth] disposition de clavier "fluctuante"

## Kevin57

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai acheté il y a peu le clavier Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000 que j'ai fini par réussir à installer après maints essais (il a fallu passer par gnome-bluetooth, pas moyen de le faire en console puisqu'il faut générer un code PIN...). Seulement j'ai un problème avec la disposition. Le clavier est en AZERTY en console (TTY), mais en QWERTY en graphique alors que mon clavier USB, lui, est bien en AZERTY partout, donc les réglages généraux du clavier doivent être bons. Par ailleurs, j'ai remarqué qu'il me suffit de taper dans un émulateur de terminal su -, même si je fais ensuite "entrer" sans taper de mot de passe (donc sans m'identifier) pour que le clavier repasse en AZERTY. Je ne vois pas du tout d'où peut provenir le problème, avez vous des idées?

Je vous remercie beaucoup par avance.

Kevin

----------

## Kevin57

Alors, petit changement. En fait à l'usage je me suis rendu compte que mon clavier bluetooth passe en disposition AZERTY dès que j'utilise mon clavier USB. C'est-à-dire que lors de l'allumage de l'ordinateur, mon clavier bluetooth se connecte et a une disposition QWERTY. En revanche, dès que j'appuie sur une touche du clavier USB (qui, lui, est bien en AZERTY), le clavier bluetooth passe aussi en AZERTY. Le problème doit venir de la configuration bluetooth, mais je sèche. Savez-vous comment faire pour que mon clavier bluetooth soit en AZERTY dès le départ?

Merci beaucoup par avance!

Kevin

----------

## Ezka

Une idée comme ça :

- identifier le device attribué par evdev (surement dans /dev/input)

- faire une configuration spéciale pour ton X

----------

## Kevin57

Merci pour les indications. J'ai regardé dans /dev/input mais je n'arrive pas à identifier le clavier :

 *Quote:*   

> kevin@KevinPC ~ $ ls /dev/input/
> 
> by-id  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  event5  event6  event7  event8  event9  mice  mouse0  mouse1
> 
> kevin@KevinPC ~ $ ls /dev/input/by-path/
> ...

 

Pour la configuration de X, comment ça se passerait (xorg-server-1.9.3.901)? Autant avec le xorg.conf je m'en sortais à peu près, autant avec la configuration-là je sais pas comment ça marche...

----------

## xaviermiller

Si tu jouais avant avec xorg.conf, rien n'a changé : tu peux garder ton xorg.conf, ou faire un fichier par bloc de config (clavier, écran, souris) dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

----------

## Ezka

Regarde dans le log de Xorg (ça devrait être vers la fin) pour trouver quel event il utilise à la limite. Ça te donnera une idée de ce qu'il faut chercher et configurer.

----------

## Kevin57

Ezka : je viens de regarder mais il n'utilise pas toujours le même event. En fait le clavier est composé d'un clavier "type portable" et d'un number pad indépendant et ils s'échangent event7 et event8 d'après ce que j'ai vu dans le Xorg.0.log (en tout cas aux deux dernières connections, je n'ai rien de plus ancien), du coup comment je peux faire ? Si je configure event7 et event8 en disposition française, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème pour le number pad, c'est pareil dans tous les pays, non ?

Du coup, il faudrait ajouter cette section au xorg.conf :

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier    "Keyboard"

    Driver        "kbd"

    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/eventX #(7 et/ou 8)"

    Option        "XkbLayout"    "fr" 

    Option        "XkbVariant"    "latin9"

EndSection
```

Tout en adaptant la section "ServerLayout" ?

XavierMiller : ah bon, merci, je n'avais pas compris que le xorg.conf restait valable ! Je croyais que la configuration dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ prenait sa place. Par contre j'ai les deux dans ma configuration, une partie dans l'un, une partie dans l'autre, c'est grave ? D'ailleurs, au passage, voici le seul fichier présent dans ce dossier, et ça tombe bien, c'est pour le clavier : 

```
kevin@KevinPC ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-keymap.conf 

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "xkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection
```

----------

## Ezka

Je pense que tu peux garder les 2 mais ce serait quand même plus propre de mettre tout ça xorg.conf.d ; pour ton problème avec les events essaye de changer ça dans ton fichier 11-keymap.conf : 

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

   MatchIsKeyboard "true"

   Option "xkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection
```

et enlève tout ce qui touche à la configuration du clavier dans ton xorg.conf de base.

----------

## Kevin57

Merci des conseils. Seul petit problème qui reste : après allumage du PC ce soir, le clavier n'est plus en event7 ou event8 mais en event9... la première chose à faire serait peut-être de lui attribuer un event* fixe, c'est possible? Parce que je pense pas qu'il soit possible de mettre event* dans le fichier de configuration, il doit bien falloir préciser un numéro, non?

----------

## Kevin57

Je reviens ici, je pense avoir trouvé une info supplémentaire qui pourrait peut-être aider dans les logs xorg :

```
[ 11951.348] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000 (/dev/input/event7)

[ 11951.348] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 11951.348] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[ 11951.348] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: always reports core events

[ 11951.348] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[ 11951.353] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Found 1 mouse buttons

[ 11951.353] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 11951.353] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Found relative axes

[ 11951.353] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Found absolute axes

[ 11951.353] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Found keys

[ 11951.353] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Configuring as mouse

[ 11951.353] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Configuring as keyboard

[ 11951.353] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: Adding scrollwheel support

[ 11951.353] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 11951.353] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 11951.353] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000" (type: KEYBOARD)

[ 11951.353] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 11951.353] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 11951.353] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[ 11951.353] (EE) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[ 11951.354] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Mobile Keyboard 6000: initialized for absolute axes.

[ 13689.164] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad (/dev/input/event9)

[ 13689.165] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[ 13689.165] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[ 13689.165] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: always reports core events

[ 13689.165] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

[ 13689.169] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Found 1 mouse buttons

[ 13689.169] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Found scroll wheel(s)

[ 13689.169] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Found relative axes

[ 13689.169] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Found absolute axes

[ 13689.169] (--) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Found keys

[ 13689.169] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Configuring as mouse

[ 13689.169] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Configuring as keyboard

[ 13689.169] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: Adding scrollwheel support

[ 13689.169] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[ 13689.169] (**) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[ 13689.169] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad" (type: KEYBOARD)

[ 13689.169] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[ 13689.169] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[ 13689.169] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fr"

[ 13689.169] (EE) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: failed to initialize for relative axes.

[ 13689.170] (II) Microsoft Bluetooth Number Pad: initialized for absolute axes.
```

Il y a plusieurs messages d'erreur concernant les "relative axes", ça pourrait jouer?

----------

